# Imac defragmented lines across screen



## Suzie267 (Aug 22, 2007)

I have a new (few months old) IMAC 0SX 10.4.10. I have a wireless mouse that came with it. I have called apple support many times on this with no solving the problem. When moving the mouse around defragmented lines appear on the screen, if too many appear, the system with crash. You can't use control apple esc......nothing works, have to turn the power off to re boot! Could this be my mouse not keeping up with the movements? New batteries in it. Mouse feels "odd". My son was on a gaming site.....now nothing works right.....now I'm hearing a fan????? for the first time!!!! Any help would be appreciated. Are you suppose to hear a fan? Noise is calming down.......but computer has only been on about 4 hours today is all. Thank you!


----------

